# Big 'n Weird Pretoria 2016 (South Africa)



## AlphaSheep (Jan 27, 2016)

I know there are a handful of other South Africans who lurk these forums without posting, so I thought I'd post this here. This is a competition for big cubes and those other weird events that have never been held at an African competition before.

*Date:* Saturday, 13 Feb 2016
*Location:* Sci-Enza Centre at the University of Pretoria, Lynnwood Road, Hatfield, Pretoria, South Africa.
*Website:*http://africancubing.org/index.php/2016/01/22/big-n-weird-pretoria-2016/
*Registration:*https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BignWeird2016
*Events:* 3x3, 6x6, 7x7, Square-1, Feet and FMC.


----------

